# Meine Teichdoku mit Videos 2016



## Roland O. (19. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ab heute starte ich in die neue Saison 2016 mit meinen Videoberichten. 
Bei uns herrschen im Moment 2stellige Minusgrade - wie sich die Koi unter der Teichabdeckung verhalten, möchte ich Euch in einem kurzen Videoclip zeigen! 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yuKw27QLXY_


Interessant finde ich auch die Licht und Schattenverhältnisse der jeweiligen Abdeckungen. Man sieht deutlich, dass trotz Schnee auf den Doppelstegplatten immer noch Licht in den Teich eindringen kann.

lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (19. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Roland, wie sind den die Temperaturen in deinem Wässerchen.
Die Fische stehen ja gut im Futter


----------



## Roland O. (19. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Rene,
aktuell 6,3°C - mein Rieselfilterofen ist auch in Betrieb, um ein zu starkes absinken der Temperatur zu vermeiden!

lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (19. Jan. 2016)

Roland O. schrieb:


> mein Rieselfilterofen ist auch in Betrieb


Ja da bin ich schon aufs Frühjahr gespannt, wenn du dein Fazit ziehst.


----------



## Roland O. (26. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute gibt es noch ein kurzes Video aus dem Vorjahr - Kabeldurchführung bei Teichpumpe defekt!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvTH4acvj_Q_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (27. Jan. 2016)

Aus aktuellen Anlässen heute mal ein Video zum Messen der Teichtemperatur.
Ich habe für euch mal meine Thermometer gegenübergestellt - das Ergebnis dabei ist schockierend und alarmierend - vor allem für jene die ihre Lieblinge ohne Heizung und Abdeckung überwintern!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbW-5y3mfgg_


lg
Roland


----------



## lollo (27. Jan. 2016)

Kabeldurchführung bei Teichpumpe defekt!
Hallo Roland,

das Fische durch Strom Missbildungen erhalten, halte ich als Fachmann der Elektrotechnik für ein Gerücht.   Missbildungen können durch viele
andere Gründe wie Überzucht (vor 50 Jahren sagten wir dazu Innzucht) hohe Besatzdichte, belastetes Futter, radioaktive Strahlenbelastung und weitere entstehen.
Hier ein Beispiel

Ich empfehle dir dringend deine elektrische Anlage überprüfen zu lassen, denn bei dem gezeigten Schaden an deiner Pumpe (ohne jedliches Schutzzeichen)
hätte dein FI-Schutzschalter schon lange ansprechen müßen, ohne das die Fische Schaden nehmen.


----------



## mkburg (27. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Roland,

du empfiehlst ein geeichtes Thermometer in deinem Video, hast aber keins?
Kann man nicht durch Eiswürfel im Eimer testen, ob das Thermometer auch auf 0°C ist?

Michael


----------



## tosa (27. Jan. 2016)

hi,

nur am Rand dazu ein paar ergänzende Berichte:

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/ruecken-gebrochen-stromschlag!.html

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/gebrochener-ruecken-ist-sehr-schoen-geheilt.html

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/skoliose-rueckgratverkruemmung.html

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/strom-am-teich.html


----------



## mkburg (27. Jan. 2016)

Ich denke, das Koi durch Strom ein Schaden bekommen ist ein Ammenmärchen.
Um ein Stromschlag zu bekommen, muss Strom durch den Körper fließen. Wie soll das beim Koi gehen, rings um ist Wasser, da ist doch das Potential überall gleich, auch wenn Strom ins Wasser gelangt?
Was sagt ein Elektriker dazu?

Michael


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Jan. 2016)

Mir ist mal die Bormaschine vom Teichrand in den Teich gefallen
das einzige was war Bormaschine Nass
Sicherung im Stromkasten raus
Keine Toten zu beklagen


----------



## troll20 (27. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Michael, wie läuft das eigentlich mit dem Stromfischen?
Okay da wird mit etwas Abstand zwischen beiden Elektroden gearbeitet ....
Was schon verwunderlicher ist das da keine Sicherung gekommen ist, geschweige der FI.
War evtl. noch kein Schluß gegeben?


----------



## Roland O. (27. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
also ich bin kein Elektriker - kann mich hier also auch nur auf Aussagen angeblicher Profis beziehen. Solange kein Erdschluss (Masseschluss) entsteht fällt angeblich der FI auch nicht raus, zumindest nicht solange keine großen Abweichungen entstehen. Ich habe selber öfter mit den Händen ins Wasser gegriffen, auch an dem Tag als ich die Pumpe aus dem Teich hob und den Fehler erst merkte - kein Kribbeln in den Fingern, und da bin ich extrem empfindlich. 
Ob Fische dadurch Schaden nehmen, oder nicht - kann ich ebenfalls nur aus der Lektüre beschreiben. Allerdings ist mir bei meiner Hobbyzucht ab einem gewissen Punkt extrem aufgefallen, dass die Koi mit gekrümmten Rückgrad mehr wurden. Ich habe das ja selber beobachten können, da ich ja selber selektiere und die Tiere aufziehe. Ob dies jetzt zufälligerweise mit der kaputten Leitung der Pumpe zusammenhängt, oder die Ursache eine andere war werden eventuell weitere Zuchtversuche zeigen!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (27. Jan. 2016)

mkburg schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> du empfiehlst ein geeichtes Thermometer in deinem Video, hast aber keins?
> Kann man nicht durch Eiswürfel im Eimer testen, ob das Thermometer auch auf 0°C ist?
> ...


Das ist richtig, ich wollte mir ein geeichtes Thermometer ausborgen, habe aber leider keins bekommen. Den Test mit Eiswürfel bzw. Schneewasser kann man machen. 
Ich werde mir vermutlich ein Laborthermometer für 20€ besorgen mit 0,5°C Messtoleranz - das reicht mir!

lg
Roland


----------



## lollo (29. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,

also, wenn die elektrische Einrichtung in Ordnung ist, und über einen 30 mA Fehlerstromschalter (FI) abgesichert ist, wird bei einem Fehlerfall über den Körper
des Menschen der Strom zum Erdreich abgeleitet, und der vorhandene FI löst aus. Dies geschieht in der Regel nicht erst bei 30 mA, sondern schon viel früher,
bei Messungen die wir durchgeführt haben, schon bei ca. 15 mA.
Heute müßen alle von Laien benutzten Steckdosen über einen FI abgesichert sein.

Ganz vorsichtige Teichbesitzer gehen sogar her, und erden ihren Teich.  Strom und Wasser verträgt sich nun mal schlecht, nicht umsonst weisen
ja die Pumpenhersteller immer wieder auf die Einhaltung der VDE Vorschriften hin. Es genügt nicht nur ab und an die Prüftaste am FI zu drücken,
denn diese überprüft nur den Schalter selbst. Eine Überprüfung der Leitung hat immer am Ende der Kette zu erfolgen, dort wo die Pumpen eingespeist
werden.

Stangerbäder und Reizstrom macht man sich sogar in der Medizin zu Nutze, und da gibt es dann auch keine krummen Glieder von.


----------



## Roland O. (8. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute hatte ich wieder mal Zeit ein wenig am Teich zu basteln. Es stand nur ein einfacher kurzer Versuch am Programm - ein Membranteller in meiner Helixkammer. Da ich beim Bau einiges verkehrt gemacht habe, ist das Ergebnis nicht so toll wie es sein sollte. Also Leute - so macht man es am Besten NICHT!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igj0KDRX9AY_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (16. Feb. 2016)

Wie kann man eine einfache Innenhälterung realisieren???

Vielleicht auf diese Art und Weise:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke6vlxCHlZg_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (26. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute gibt es einmal ein Video für alle Bastler und Heimwerker - wobei hier nichts aufregendes dabei ist.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JofgTmntGhU_


lg
Roland


----------



## mitch (28. Feb. 2016)

Hi Roland,

kleb doch mal die Sägekante vor dem sägen mit einem Kerppklebeband ab, das verhindert das Ausfransen da der teilweise geschmolzene Kunststoff dann ned auf der Platte kleben bleibt.

Das hab ich neulich selbst ausprobiert (PVC) und auch ein anderes Sägeblatt mit mehr Zähnen (60) und TRF (Trapezzahn-_Flachzahn_) verwendet, das ging wie durch weiche Butter 

Kreissägeblätter Info:
http://www.baumarktwissen.eu/Medien/mdb/data/de/24063/24069/23679/kreissaegeblaetter.html


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Feb. 2016)

Viele Zähne gutes Blatt, umso besser wird es glatt!


----------



## Roland O. (28. Feb. 2016)

Gute Tips 
Hab mir auch schon mal überlegt, ob ich mir ein Sägeblatt extra für Kunststoff kaufen sollte, aber bei mir wäre das vermutlich rausgeschmissenes Geld. Ich bin zu faul, jedesmal ein passendes Sägeblatt zu montieren - und beim Heimwerken wird die Handkreissäge manchmal von mir ziemlich stark beansprucht! 
Aber wen das "Ausfransen" stört, der ist mit euren beiden Tips - also abkleben und Sägeblatt mit vielen Zähnen - sicher gut beraten!

lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (28. Feb. 2016)

Spätestens wenn so ein abgerissenen Zahn vom Sägeblatt irgendwo rauseitern muss, dann weißt du es war das falsche Sägeblatt


----------



## lollo (29. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,

sehe ich auch so wie Rene, es ist ein muss, dass richtige Sägeblatt zum Material zu benutzen. 

Wie man im Video sieht, ist die Sägekannte auf der Führungsseite der Säge durch den Grat recht unsauber.
Die Unterseite dagegen wird wesentlich sauberer sein, deshalb achtet man(n) oder auch Frau beim Sägen immer darauf,  von der Rückseite
einer Platte zu sägen, um auf der Vorderseite eine saubere Kante zu bekommen.


----------



## Roland O. (29. Feb. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sehe ich auch so wie Rene, es ist ein muss, dass richtige Sägeblatt zum Material zu benutzen.
> 
> ...


Das ist richtig, nur bei dieser PE-Platte gibt es keine richtige Vorder- und Rückseite 
Wenn ein sauberer Schnitt unbedingt wichtig ist, dann braucht man neben dem richtigen Sägeblatt auch noch grundsätzlich ein etwas anderes Werkzeug. Denke da an die bekannen Namen wie z.B. mit F...o, usw. Zusätzlich würde ich dann auch den Tip mit dem Klebeband umsetzen, auch das hilft schon. Man könnte ein Werkstück auch noch zwischen eine Holzleiste einspannen, um zusätzliches Ausfransen zu verhindern. Und wenn es brutal sauber sein soll, wird wahrscheinlich kein Weg an einem Hobel vorbeiführen - so zumindest meine laienhafte Tischlerkenntnis. 

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (1. März 2016)

Heute gibt es eine kurze Vorstellung meiner Person!

So können mich viele auch einmal sehen, nicht nur hören und lesen!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe5mxyYrGV0_


lg
Roland


----------



## lollo (2. März 2016)

Roland O. schrieb:


> so zumindest meine laienhafte Tischlerkenntnis


Hallo Roland,

und da besteht ja immer die Gefahr, denn viele Videos die so ins Netz eingestellt werden, sind oft nur Visionen oder Halbwissen von Einstellern, da bleiben viele Fragen offen.
Das sieht man dann auch an den anschließenden Kommentaren, wenn diese dann gewünscht werden.

Ich habe da mal ein Video gesehen, wo jemand einen Fitting einbinden wollte, mehr wie der verkehrt gemacht hatte ging gar nicht, den Fachleuten standen bestimmt die Haare zu Berge.

Deine Videos haben da schon eine andere Qualität,  lassen aber auch den einen oder anderen Hinweis noch offen.


----------



## Roland O. (2. März 2016)

Hallo Lollo,
danke für dein positives Feedback. 
Zum Thema das in vielen Videos oft nicht alles gesagt wird, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass einem bei 99% aller Videos die man dreht im nachhinein noch etwas einfällt, was man durchaus hätte erwähnen können. 
Auch wenn ich heute meistens nicht mehr einfach drauf los filme, und mir im Vorfeld Gedanken mache was ich alles sagen möchte - bleibt immer noch der Faktor der Vergesslichkeit. Während dem filmen fällt Einem noch etwas anderes ein, was man unbedingt sagen möchte und in der gleichen Zeit vergisst man das, was man sich vorher vorgenommen hat. Ist halt schwierig, denn bei solchen Hobbyfilmen gibt es kein Drehbuch, und auch das nach bearbeiten durch zuschneiden, oder vielleicht sogar nach vertonen muss sich in Grenzen halten. Letztendlich ist es ja nur Hobby, man kann davon nicht leben!
Ich bemühe mich so gut es geht, mein Wissen weiterzugeben - oftmals eher meine Erfahrung, Beobachtung oder einfach auch Praxis wie ich das mache. Diese Schilderungen haben aber niemals Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit und sind natürlich auch keine Garantie das es bei Jedem funktioniert oder sich das an jedem Teich gleich verhält! Ich möchte einfach nur nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen den Leuten helfen, mit dem Hobby leichter, besser oder auch billiger zurecht zu kommen.

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (9. März 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem Einige ja nach meinen Anfängen vom Koihobby fragten, habe ich mal ein bisschen in der Vergangenheit gesucht!
Was von meiner Beginnzeit "Koihobby" noch übrig ist, seht ihr in diesem Video:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP5UF8qBADg_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (17. März 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
im heutigen Video geht es um Aquarienbeleuchtung. 
Da ich ein Eckaquarium habe, gibt es nicht wirklich viele fertige Beleuchtungslösungen in LED - und wenn sind sie meistens extrem teuer. Also hieß es wieder einmal - ab in den Bastelkeller und selber etwas zusammenschrauben!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HuC_92lXXg_


Auch wenn das Video jetzt nicht direkt etwas mit Koi zu tun hat, könnte man vielleicht so eine Beleuchtung für ein Quarantänebecken basteln. LED-Beleuchtungsketten gibt es in allen Längen und Qualitätsstufen - sollte also für jeden Geldbeutel und jeder Anforderung etwas dabei sein. Das coole ist, man kann auch 2 oder 3 solcher LED-Lichterketten miteinander kombinieren und verschiedene Farbtöne dadurch gleichzeitig leuchten lassen!

lg
Roland


----------



## blackbird (17. März 2016)

Hallo Roland
statt die LED-Streifen um das Rohr zu wickeln und den Verlust, den man durch die nicht nach unten gerichteten LEDs hat, mit einem Reflektor auszugleichen, würde ich die LEDs alle nach unten richten. Rohr, Kabelbinder und gut, wenn's billig sein soll. Wenn's zwei sein sollen, zwei Rohre nebeneinander... 
Das mit dem Reflektor, ergibt Sinn, wenn man z.B. eine Leuchtröhre hat, die bauartbedingt rund abstrahlt. Hier halte ich das für groben Unfug - freundlich ausgedrückt  
Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Petta (17. März 2016)

Hallo Roland,
wenn ich mir solch eine Lampe gebastelt hätte,dann so wie Tim es beschreibt,
denn bin Deiner Bauweise finde ich auch keinen Sinn................


----------



## Andre 69 (17. März 2016)

Hi Roland
Ich würd's auch nicht so machen !
Aber eigentlich , die LED für ein Quarantänebecken geht als Lichtquelle !
Für ein Aquarium , wo's Pflanzen hat braucht's spezielle LED !


----------



## Roland O. (17. März 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
erstmal Danke für euer Feedback! 
Und ja, bei einigen Argumenten habt ihr natürlich recht, vor allem wenn es ums Umwickeln des Rohres geht. Allerdings möchte ich dabei zu bedenken geben, dass ich so z.B. 3-4m LED Band auf ein Meter Beleuchtungslänge bringe, und damit verbunden auch die 3-4fache Anzahl an LED´s im Vergleich zur Ausnutzung einer geraden LED-Bahn die nach unten ausgerichtet ist. Was dann in Summe effektiver leuchtet, möchte ich jetzt mal in Frage stellen - drauf werden wir so wahrscheinlich keine konkrete Antwort bekommen. Richtig ist, dass man die 3-4 Bahnen nebeneinander z.B. auf ein Brett montieren könnte. 

Für Pflanzen eignen sich diese LED Bänder vermutlich nicht, vor allem dann nicht wenn man Licht hungrige Pflanzen pflegt. Da ich ein Barschbecken habe, und der Pflanzenbewuchs sich auf sehr robuste Sorten begrenzt, ist dieser Umstand nicht ganz so tragisch. Im neu eingerichteten Aquarium habe ich gar keine Naturpflanzen mehr - dazu gibt es aber später ein Video!

lg
Roland


----------



## lollo (18. März 2016)

Hallo Roland,

und da die ganze Angelegenheit nicht in IP X4 ausgeführt ist, wird über kurz oder lang wegen der auftretenden Feuchtigkeit alles den Geist aufgeben.
Meistens sind diese Leuchtbänder in IP 20 ausgeführt, haben gegen Feuchtigkeit also gar keinen Schutz.


----------



## Roland O. (18. März 2016)

Vermutlich hast du Recht!
Da ich schon eine ziemlich abenteuerliche LED Beleuchtung am Aquarium hatte, die ich eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen möchte (fällt in die Kategorie grob fahrlässig) welche aber einige Jahre problemlos funktionierte, sehe ich das Ganze jetzt nicht ganz so schwarz.
Wichtig ist, dass man die elektrischen Bauteile außerhalb des Aquariums platziert und wirklich nur das LED-Band in der Abdeckung. Das Band selber ist vollständig in Kunststoff gegossen - da kann also keine Feuchtigkeit zu den elektrischen Bauteilen bzw. LED´s.

lg
Roland


----------



## Tottoabs (18. März 2016)

blackbird schrieb:


> Das mit dem Reflektor, ergibt Sinn, wenn man z.B. eine Leuchtröhre hat, die bauartbedingt rund abstrahlt.


War auch mein erster Gedanke., bei den billig LED kann aber der Abstrahlwinkel so gerichtet sein das eine Streuung durch einen Reflektor nicht unbedingt schlecht ist. 

Viel wichtiger wäre mir die Lumen welche man so produziert.


----------



## Roland O. (26. März 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

auf meiner Heimreise aus Gera habe ich bei Katsumi vorbeigeschaut - und ich muss sagen, ich war schwer beeindruckt. Die Firma befindet sich zwar mitten im Aufbau, aber was man bisher sehen kann ist schon ganz großes Kino!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Heyb6LThUUo_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (31. März 2016)

Hallo,
hier das Ergebnis von meiner LED-Beleuchtung am Aquarium. Wie schon gesagt, für Leute die viele anspruchsvolle Pflanzen pflegen sicher nicht die ideale Beleuchtung, aber ich bin durchaus mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden!
Spannend finde ich, wie tief das Licht bei der Frontscheibe in den Sand eindringt, da hat man eine schöne "2-teilige" Schicht!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSOrKF4EuDI_


lg
Roland


----------



## blackbird (31. März 2016)

Hallo Roland, 

ich fände es auch spannend, wenn das Licht in den Sand eindringt... 

Meine laienhafte Vorstellung der Herkunft dieser zweiteiligen "Schicht" ist allerdings eine Andere... 
Das Licht der Bastel-LED-Beleuchtung wird an der Außenseite der Glasscheibe reflektiert und beleuchtet daher in der Silhouette der Sandoberfläche den Sand von der Seite. 

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Roland O. (31. März 2016)

blackbird schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> ich fände es auch spannend, wenn das Licht in den Sand eindringt...
> 
> ...


Eigentlich hatte ich es so gemeint, aber du hast es besser beschrieben als ich 
Hab mich da wohl ein bisschen falsch ausgedrückt!

lg
Roland


----------



## blackbird (31. März 2016)




----------



## Roland O. (2. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ein Membranwechsel meiner Luftpumpe war mal an der Zeit - immerhin 5 Jahre durchgehender Dauerbetrieb:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zsOGfs5uSc_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (11. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
da mein meistgeklicktes Youtube Video bisher nur in schlechter Bildqualität verfügbar war, habe ich es neu eingestellt und aufbereitet - jetzt kann man auch HD 1080p auswählen! Viel Spaß damit!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyugiQXtbJU_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (14. Apr. 2016)

Heute gibt es einmal ein kurzes Teichupdate!

Gestern hatten wir am späteren Nachmittag eine tolle Stimmung am Teich, da musste ich einfach meine Kamera holen!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2pX-5URddc_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

das Koi-Hunting ist bei vielen ja schon voll im Gange. Gerade jetzt im Frühjahr werden unzählige Koi den Besitzer wechseln, worauf man beim Koikauf achten kann, möchte ich Euch in meiner 10 TIPS Serie zeigen!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS6OrM5jCfk_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (28. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

war heuer nach Jahren wieder mal auf der Interkoi. Habe mit meiner Kamera ein paar Impressionen eingefangen, für alle die nicht kommen konnten!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58UJB3hK474_


Alles in allem eine gelungene Messe, auch wenn das Angebot an Händlern zurückgeht. Alles unterliegt einem Wandel der Zeit, und das Internet macht Messen scheinbar immer weniger interessant. Aber auch der Handel selbst unterliegt einer starken Änderung, sei es durch Auktionen oder Internetplattformen wo man dann Waren günstiger ersteht als auf einer Messe. Und eigentlich sollte es so sein, dass ich auf einer Messe einen Preis bekomme, den ich sonst nirgends erhalte. Ich denke das würde die Messe auch für den Besucher wieder interessanter machen, und auch das Geschäft von so manchem Händler ankurbeln. 

Da wir schon so weit gefahren sind, haben wir auch bei 2 Händlern vorbeigeschaut. Samstag vor der Interkoi waren wir bei Koi Corner - Ralf Kanther. Supernetter Kerl mit dem man stundenlang über Koi und Koihaltung reden könnte. Er verfolgt auch eine sagen wir mal "eigene" Philosophie was Filterung anbelangt. Das es funktioniert zeigen seine Becken, aber am Besten ihr macht Euch selber von der Sache mal einen Eindruck - daher hier ein paar Impressionen seiner Verkaufsanlage:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZHbROE9-0U_


lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (28. Apr. 2016)

Roland O. schrieb:


> und das Internet macht Messen scheinbar immer weniger interessant


Wenig interessanter macht aus meinen Augen nur, das ich wie bestimmt viele nicht ständig neue Fische oder Technik kaufen will/ muss. Da es auch nicht wirklich was neues gibt. 
Dazu kommt das teilweise die dort angepriesenen Fische, alleine schon durch den Stress stark angeschlagen sind und oftmals danach noch Stundenlang im Auto oder sonst wie durch die Gegend transportiert werden, was ihrer Gesundheit und der danach folgenden Zufriedenheit der Kunden oftmals nicht zu Gute kommt.
Dann wie schon von dir erwähnt der meist höhere Messepreis, welcher aber anderer Seits verständlich ist. Da so eine Messe für den Händler relativ viel kostet. Diese Ausgaben müssen ja auch wieder eingespielt werden. 
Aber trotzdem schöne Bilder


----------



## Andre 69 (28. Apr. 2016)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Er verfolgt auch eine sagen wir mal "eigene" Philosophie was Filterung anbelangt.


   Find ich sehr gut !!! Er hat halt den Platz für , siehe Bild , definiert ! Ich denk auch , er händelt es mit dem Wasserwechsel auch eher ????? So !  
Sein Aussenteich , hat er da noch ein radikaleres Filterkonzept ?


----------



## Roland O. (28. Apr. 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Sein Aussenteich , hat er da noch ein radikaleres Filterkonzept ?


Nein, das gleiche  - der bleibt aber angeblich das ganze Jahr grün - sozusagen ein Mudpond in Norddeutschland!

lg
Roland


----------



## Andre 69 (28. Apr. 2016)

Hi Roland


Roland O. schrieb:


> ein Mudpond in Norddeutschland!


Aber Moment mal , du bist doch nen ÖSI ?!? Bist du extra zur Interkoi die 2,3km hingefahren ?
Und nen Mudpond kannst bei Euch in'e Berge och machen


----------



## Roland O. (28. Apr. 2016)

Hab ein verlängertes WE mit meiner Frau in Oberhausen gemacht - Grund war der Interkoibesuch. Da wir aber schon da waren, hab ich dann auch bei MecKoi und KoiCorner reingeschaut 
Also an 3 Tagen 1900km Autofahrt  - echt Koiverrückt, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein 

lg
Roland


----------



## tosa (28. Apr. 2016)

Du bist es Roland, aber zum Glück nicht allein damit auf dieser Welt...


----------



## toschbaer (28. Apr. 2016)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Hab ein verlängertes WE mit meiner Frau in Oberhausen gemacht - Grund war der Interkoibesuch. Da wir aber schon da waren, hab ich dann auch bei MecKoi und KoiCorner reingeschaut
> Also an 3 Tagen 1900km Autofahrt  - echt Koiverrückt, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein
> 
> lg
> Roland



Tja-eben koiverrückt-da fährt man eben mal die "kure" Strecke, Roland, oder!?!

Der Showteich von Ralf, ist- war aber nicht immer grün..

Da es am Sonntag nur Regen - Sonne - Schnee im Dauerwechsel gab, bei einer Temperatur von gefühlten -1° und ich bei diesem Wetter keine Lust auf Teichbau und Garten hatte (das heißt schon was), sind meine Frau und ich mal kurz zur Interkoi gefahren.
Susanne war wirklich enttäuscht und das war nicht Ihre erste Koimesse.
Als ich noch die zweite Runde laufen wollte, musste ich mit einem Geschenk drohen

Nichts gegen die ausgestellten Koi, diese sind besser als in Arcen, aber die Stände  und das Drumherum, da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, dass bei der Interkoi  die Besucherzahlen ständig zurückgehen. Wirklich schade!!!!
Ich kenne noch die Zeiten vom A2 Forum, und danach zu Koikichi in Bielefeld.
Die Aussteller die wirklich noch etwas bringen sind Frank (Lifra) - Hans Joachim Kleimann aus Herford natürlich und Lodder . Jos Aben war auch sehr irritiert wegen der Besucherzahlen. Wir konnten uns in aller Ruhe ein paar Fische anschauen ( Jack hat ein großes Koiwissen) Bin immer wieder beeindruckt.
Diese Aussteller haben noch Herzblut

Irgendwie freue ich mich auf die Holland Koi Show

LG
Friedhelm

Axo Deine blogs


----------



## Roland O. (28. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Friedhelm,

danke fürs Feedback! 
Meine letzte Interkoi war noch in Rheda Wiedenbrück - und von daher war ich auch etwas anderes gewohnt!
Aber leider befindet sich eben alles im Wandel der Zei! Holland Koishow steht noch auf meiner ToDo-Liste, aber vermutlich erst im nächsten Jahr!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
neulich wurde ich von einem Bekannten eingeladen, mir mal seinen Endlosbandfilter anzusehen da es damit Probleme gibt. Natürlich habe ich meine Kamera mitgenommen und ein paar Impressionen eingefangen!
Viel Spaß mit dem Video wünscht euch 

Roland





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lgmdx-YGQFs_


----------



## Andyzx12r (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo Roland,

schöne Brücke.
Hat die dein Bekannter selbst gebaut?


----------



## Roland O. (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo Andreas,
ich kann es dir nicht genau sagen, aber ich denke nicht!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
vor einiger Zeit hat mein Filter genau am Wochenende seine Arbeit eingestellt, und einmal mehr war der Notüberlauf eine tolle Sache. Kann jedem Teichbesitzer nur empfehlen, sich auch über eine Notversorgung der Filteranlage Gedanken zu machen. Vor allem moderne Teichfilter sollten über eine Notfunktion verfügen, kostet ja nicht die Welt und hält die Biologie im schlimmsten Fall am Leben!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWOim1kER9c_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (17. Mai 2016)

Nachdem ja nicht nur Videos - sondern auch Bilder gern gesehen werden - hab ich heute meine Kamera auch mal normal benützt  biggrin: 

Momentan einfach der Hammer unser Wasser - achtet auch auf die Bodenabläufe in 2,3m Wassertiefe!
































So kann es von mir aus bleiben  big_rofl1 

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

nicht immer läuft alles nach Plan - und manchmal kann man sich im nachhinein grün und blau ärgern. So ist es mir unlängst beim Keschern einiger Koi gegangen, aber dazu im Video mehr!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoyOg7hLRAk_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier mal ein kurzes Video das ich für Kathrin gedreht habe - sie wollte wissen, wie meine Schwimmrahmen aufgebaut sind.
Solltet auch ihr Fragen zu meinen Videos haben, einfach eine kurze Nachricht senden. Nach Möglichkeit werde ich versuchen auf die Fragen einzugehen!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvofg9w51rs_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute geht´s in meinem Video mal ums Thema Bodenabläufe. Eigentlich ganz einfach - sollte man denken - aber was mir in den letzten Tagen/Wochen so untergekommen ist, ruft nur noch Kopfschütteln hervor. 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u3_2fZdUMg_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

und wieder einmal ist unser Teich grün - ich "liebe" diese Farbe!
Des einen Freud - des anderen Leid!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEjgmw9yCF0_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

heute gibt es ein Video von einem Teichliebhaber, der eine Indoor-/Outdoorhälterung besitzt. Wahrscheinlich der Traum vieler Koiliebhaber!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSbP42BWTzs_


lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (17. Juni 2016)

Wow, Applaus,Applaus!
Du bist der erste Koi- Liebhaber der seinen Fischen/Lieblingen auch mal etwas "grünes" gönnst.  ......mal ganz ehrlich: Ich halte nichts von dieser "Warmduscher" Hälterung und Verhätschelung der Koi. Ein bisschen Wiederstandskraft können sie ruhig haben bzw. sich aneignen.

Aber auch toll welche Ruhe Du sitzend am Beckenrand ausstrahlst, das Video zeigt den Betrachter so ne Art Einheit zwischen Dir und deinen Fischen im Teich.
Finde ich sehr gelungen.
Eventuell kann man so etwas als Eingangs-Sequenz nehmen und dann auf das Hauptthema umschwenken.


----------



## Roland O. (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo Ron,

danke fürs Feedback! 
Das Video wo ich im Sessel am Teich sitze, ist nicht mein Teich bzw. meine Fische - hier durfte ich bei einem Bekannten filmen!

lg
Roland


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2016)

Roland O. schrieb:


> und wieder einmal ist unser Teich grün


Hi Roland,
das ist doch eigentlich ganz natürlich wenn das wasser etwas grün ist - in japan haben ned umsonst ihre mud-ponds mit schönen gesunden Fischen
ich find es auch nicht so schlimm wenn es mal etwas farbig ist, zwar ned das ganze Jahr über - aber ein paar Wochen ist das schon zum aushalten 


unser problem ist halt das wir Menschen immer alles klinisch rein haben wollen (die Werbung trichtert es uns ja immer wieder ein).
warum haben so viele Kinder Allergien ? weil sie möglicherweise nie mit "natürlichem Dreck" in Berührung gekommen sind - das könnte ja auch so mit den Koi sein 

mal sehen ob ned in ein paar Jahren grüne Teiche *in* sind


----------



## samorai (18. Juni 2016)

Ist das nicht egal .....eigener oder fremder Teich ......Hauptsache die Optik stimmt


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2016)

... und man selbst damit zufrieden ist - die Fische natürlich auch


----------



## Roland O. (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute gibt es ein kKurzes Update zu meinem gemauerten Fischbecken. In dem Video geht es um die Abdeckung!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Raauq81pB7w_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (20. Juni 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Ist das nicht egal .....eigener oder fremder Teich ......Hauptsache die Optik stimmt


Stimmt - will mich aber nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken - das Lob gehört eindeutig dem Besitzer dieser tollen Anlage!

lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (20. Juni 2016)

Manno, so meinte ich es nicht.
Ich meinte mehr im Sinne des Betrachters(Video-Kucker), da kann man auch irgendwo am See oder Fluß sitzen und trotzdem ergibt sich eine Ruhe und eine Beziehung/ Einklang zwischen Kommentator und Gewässer, im weitesten Sinne dann wiederum auf den Teich.
Das ist ja der "Spass" oder die Abwechslung das es nicht immer Dein Teich sein muss.
Ich weiß nicht ob das als Beispiel zutrifft, aber jedes mal wenn ich in/an meinen Teich ein Foto schieße denke ich; ....."mein Gott das hast Du schon so oft Fotografiert wird es nicht langweilig" ....
Im diesem Sinne


----------



## Roland O. (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

alle Liebhaber fernöstlicher Gartenanlagen werden in diesem Video auf ihre Kosten kommen. Auch Koiliebhaber können sich an bis zu 1m langen Jumbokoi erfreuen:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GADIj_Dn2iI_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

kurzes Update zu unserem Teich. Die Algen verschwinden zusehends wieder - Ursache war meine defekte Ozonanlage!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eii1J2fg5eU_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

heute gibt es mal ein Video zum Einfluss der Rohrgröße auf den Durchfluss!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ATJH9o_zys_


lg
Roland


----------



## lollo (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo Roland,
das Sichern deiner HT Rohre halte ich für kontraproduktiv, da diese bei unterschiedlichen Temperaturen arbeiten müßen können.
Schon beim Zusammenstecken der Rohre werden diese nicht bis zum Anschlag zusammen gesteckt, sondern man läßt auch hier ca. 1cm 
vorm Anschlag Platz.
Ja, und bei der unfreiwilligen Dusche hättest du vorher die Dichtung wieder einsetzen sollen. 
Über kurz oder lang wirst du an den Schrauben Undichtigkeiten bekommen.


----------



## Roland O. (6. Juli 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> das Sichern deiner HT Rohre halte ich für kontraproduktiv, da diese bei unterschiedlichen Temperaturen arbeiten müßen können.
> Schon beim Zusammenstecken der Rohre werden diese nicht bis zum Anschlag zusammen gesteckt, sondern man läßt auch hier ca. 1cm
> vorm Anschlag Platz.
> ...


Hallo Lollo,
danke für deinen Beitrag, nur leider muss ich dich enttäuschen. Da wird nichts undicht - habe schon einige Jahre auf diese Art und Weise meine Druckrohre gesichert. Das mit dem Ausdehnen der Rohre hat eine gewissen Sinn, aber auch hier sind freiliegende Leitungen nicht so sehr davon betroffen, da die Rohre ja sowieso arbeiten können. Gefährlicher wäre es, wenn die Rohre mit Schellen an einer Wand fest verschraubt sind, aber dafür haben die Schellen ja Gummibeschichtung, oder sie lassen den Rohren die Möglichkeit einfach zu rutschen! Dafür kenne ich genug Leute die sich ohne Rohrsicherung den halben Teich leer gepumpt haben. 
Wer die elegante Version möchte, sollte einfach zu passenden Schläuchen oder Kleberohren greifen!

lg
Roland


----------



## lollo (7. Juli 2016)

Hallo Roland,
ist deine freie Entscheidung was du machst, du schaffst dir hier die Möglichkeit für eine Undichtigkeit und darüber hinaus im Rohr eine Stelle an der sich die Algen
und Sonstiges festsetzen kann, und nimmst den Rohren die Ausdehnung, die Hersteller in Verlegeanleitungen ja ausschließen.
Zu diesem Thema gibt es ja unterschiedliche Fraktionen und Meinungen, ich persönlich würde es nicht machen.
Hier nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juli 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Zu diesem Thema gibt es ja unterschiedliche Fraktionen und Meinungen, ich persönlich würde es nicht machen.


Ja das ist ein Todes-Thema.
Mit oder ohne Schrauben, in den Beton, unter dem Beton, umwickeln, dämmen, Ausdehnung, Sonnenschutz....schlimmer als ein Kleinkind. 

Ich finde was Roland macht hat Hand und Fuss. Und am Ende kann er ja mal einen Bogen austauschen, sollte er hinüber sein.


----------



## Roland O. (7. Juli 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> ist deine freie Entscheidung was du machst, du schaffst dir hier die Möglichkeit für eine Undichtigkeit und darüber hinaus im Rohr eine Stelle an der sich die Algen
> und Sonstiges festsetzen kann, und nimmst den Rohren die Ausdehnung, die Hersteller in Verlegeanleitungen ja ausschließen.
> Zu diesem Thema gibt es ja unterschiedliche Fraktionen und Meinungen, ich persönlich würde es nicht machen.
> Hier nur ein Beispiel.


Hallo,
ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung berichten, und wie ich das Ganze mittlerweile seit Jahren praktiziere. 
Bezüglich Undichtigkeiten von Rohrleitungen oder Teichfolie muss ich immer schmunzeln, vor allem wenn es um Fischteiche geht. Wenn nämlich der Teich nicht gerade in einem Gebäude steht, ist so eine kleine Undichtigkeit nicht einmal der Rede wert. Nebenbei ist ein kleiner Wasserverlust sogar der Garant dafür, dass dem Teich Frischwasser zugeführt wird - was bei Fischhaltung aus meiner Sicht ohnehin zwingend notwendig ist. Bei einem reinen Naturteich sieht es natürlich etwas anders aus, da stört es sehr wohl wenn täglich ein paar Liter Wasser verloren gehen. Aber bei Koihaltung ist eine undichte Stelle im Teich mehr oder weniger Nebensache, solange sich der Wasserverlust in Grenzen hält und das ohnehin zu wechselnde Wasser nicht übersteigt! 

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (7. Juli 2016)

Hallo @ALL,

habe mir vor einiger Zeit eine neue Luftpumpe zum testen gekauft - THOMAS AP-40. 
Dazu dann noch ein paar Meter japanischen Luftschlauch. Das Ganze dann mit 3/4Zoll
Schlauch miteinander verbunden, und einen kleinen Test gemacht!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74Ts6pWdCS8_


lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (9. Juli 2016)

Hallo!
Ein HT-Rohr ist quasi nur auf der Drucklosen Seite der Pumpe zu verbauen.
Das Rohr-System ist nicht als Druckleitung konstruiert worden, es hat lediglich eine Rücklauf-Dichtung in den Muffen.
Wenn sie Roland als "Mittel zum Zweck" entfremdet ist es Seine Sache und die Erfahrung war auch dem entsprechend,das hat er auch im Video betont.


----------



## Roland O. (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

vor ein paar Tagen war ich zu Besuch bei Birgit und Sepp - war ein toller Tag!
Ich habe auch ein kurzes Video von der Teichanlage und Technik gedreht!
Wünsch Euch viel Spaß beim Schauen!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V0Qp1GTZnA_


lg
Roland


----------



## Michael H (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo

Ich würd mal sagen " Geiles Wasser " hat er da ....


----------



## Roland O. (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute mal ein kurzes Video zum Thema Luftpumpe und Stromverbrauch!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr37Xc8LYmg_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute mal ein Video zum Thema - der "perfekte Teichfilter"




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYbRr2sbmH4_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (5. Aug. 2016)

Hier mal ein kurzes Video von der neuen Wiremesh HighFil HFP 75 Pumpe!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG-W8awl81Q_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (7. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe beim Test der HFP-50.000 Propellerpumpe von Aquaforte mal ein Strömungskreuz eingebaut, um herauszufinden welchen Einfluss dieses auf die Strömung und Durchflussleistung hat!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb2DbMozAvs_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (15. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ein paar Gedanken zum Thema "Fische in den Teich setzen"!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0wLswMo628_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (19. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem man in einigen Videos immer öfter das Thema Brunnenwasser hört, möchte ich Euch heute im Video zeigen, wie ich unser Brunnenwasser Fisch tauglich mache. Wir haben stark eisenhaltiges Brunnenwasser. Zur Aufbereitung verwende ich 3 Methoden - Aktivkohlefilter, Ozon, Vliesfilter! Das Ergebnis davon seht ihr in diesem Video!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO0W2OaMgBQ_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (22. Sep. 2016)

Nicht nur Hobbyisten haben Probleme mit undichten Teichen!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl7F6P0L-SA_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (3. Okt. 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-agtqDRgl8_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (12. Okt. 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vd82vWwvFqs_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (16. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
heute mal ein Thema was reichlich für Diskussionsstoff sorgt - "Der biologische Filter am Koiteich!"
Ein paar Überlegungen meinerseits gibt es in diesem kurzen Video:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq33VGUTe1U_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (19. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
was macht man mit dem Teichfilter im Winter?




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHTfH_RA5ec_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (24. Okt. 2016)

Heute wieder mal ein kurzes Update zur Wärmepumpe!
Die Pumpe selber verrichtet ihre Arbeit gut, aber beim Vereisen des Wärmetauschers entstehen störende Klappergeräusche. Hab daher die Wärmepumpe mal aufgeschraubt, um der Ursache auf den Grund zu gehen - mehr dazu im TEIL 7!




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6iMRzhL0Ag_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (27. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,
wie sichert ihr Eure Filteranlagen im Winter???





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhRUvGlmMFo_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (2. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute gibt es ein kleines Video von einer Privat Ikeage mit Jumbokoi.
Die Fische wandern jedes Jahr vom Garten Koiteich in die Innenhälterung.
Ein spannendes Erlebnis, das Handling solcher Riesen! 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIi3uXaIYds_


lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (2. Nov. 2016)

Ich muss als erstes mal die Frage rausschießen, .....Wodurch ensteht das Kiemenbluten?
Dann noch eins, die Koi waren verdammt ruhig, ist da ein "Mittelchen" im Spiel?

Deine "neue" Kamera-Führung hat mir sehr gefallen ..... ein neues Teil?
Mal über, dann unter Wasser kommt sau gut rüber.
Den kleinen "Spurt" vom Teich zum Messbecken zeigt doch mal die mühseelige Arbeit des Kamera-Man auf.
Waren auch super "Paddler" da bei.


----------



## Roland O. (2. Nov. 2016)

Erstmals danke fürs Feedback 
Zu deinen Fragen - also die Wassertemperatur lag bei 10°C, da werden die Koi von Haus aus schon wesentlich ruhiger. Es wurde keinerlei Mittelchen oder Sonstiges verwendet, um die Koi zu beruhigen.
Die Ursache fürs Kiemenbluten kann ich dir nicht sagen - ist halt so wie bei uns Menschen mit dem Nasenbluten. Einige sind anfälliger, andere kennen das so gut wie gar nicht. Genauso bei den Koi - es sind nahezu immer die gleichen, die Probleme mit dem Kiemenbluten haben. 
Bezüglich Kameraführung - sind 2 verschiedene Kameras und dann im Nachhinein zusammen gestellt.  

lg
Roland


----------



## Teich4You (2. Nov. 2016)

Ich fand das Video auch klasse! 
Viel interessanter als die anderen Ikeage in Japan ehrlich gesagt 
Schade das man die Größe nicht mehr erfahren hat. Das Highlight blieb sozusagen aus, aber das macht es irgendwie auch spannend.


----------



## samorai (3. Nov. 2016)

Naja die Größe steht bei mir nicht "sooo" im Vordergrund, mehr das Gesamt-Bild als erstes  wird auch ein Auge auf die Beschuppung geworfen und zu guter letzt schaue ich mir die Farb-Übergänge an, was bei jungen Koi oft sehr schwer zu ersehen ist.
So ungefähr ist mein "Beute-Schema" angeordnet.


----------



## Roland O. (16. Nov. 2016)

Heute gibt es das FAZIT zu meinem Wärmepumpeprojekt!
Die gesamte Betriebszeit waren jetzt nicht ganz 2 Monate, meine bisherige 
Erfahrung mit der Wärmepumpe berichte ich im Video!




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hqmj3rdNItY_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (23. Nov. 2016)

Nach ein kurzen Pause geht es wieder weiter - habe ein neues Tonaufnahmegerät und muß mich da noch mit den Besten Einstellungen vertraut machen, daher kann es noch zu Tonstörungen kommen!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGlFuV18r9w_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (28. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute gibt es mal ein Video eher für die Einsteiger der Szene, oder für alle die einfach nur einen naturnahen Teich haben!




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tsCtgexwac_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (13. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich war heute bei Silvia Oberhauser zu Besuch, und hab wieder ein paar Fotos und Videos gemacht. 
Ich hoffe ihr nehmt es mir nicht übel, wenn ich Euch mal meinen persönlichen Favoriten des heutigen Tages zeige:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIf3J7v8U_I_


Der Koi hat mich einfach "geflasht" - nicht zuletzt da ich die Entwicklung dieses Fisches live miterlebe. 

Naja, werde mal zum Sparen beginnen!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (21. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen - mein kurzes Fazit 2016 in einem Video, mit Danksagung an alle Koifreunde!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnhTeGPK5GU_


lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (21. Dez. 2016)

Keine Ideen für neue Filme 
Wie wäre es mit einen oder auch mehreren von deinen Fischen?
Welche, woher, wie Alt, Entwicklung usw.
Wie man in deinem heutigen Film sieht hat der ein oder andere ein paar Problemchen mit Verletzungen?
Was würdest du als nächstes Bauen, Verbesserungen? Was würdest du aus heutiger Sicht nie wieder machen 

Ansonsten wünsch ich dir einen schönen Videourlaub


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Dez. 2016)

Keine Ideen für neue Filme
Besorge dir die Unterlagen zu Bekannten Koi-Farben
Fische einer Farbebezeichnung aus deinen Vidios zeigen. 
Fängst mit den bekannten Tancho an und kämpfst dich da mal mit Filmen durch.
Mögliche Fehler beschreiben und ggf im Video zeigen.


----------



## Roland O. (22. Dez. 2016)

Danke für den Input - Leute!

Werde mal an kalten Tagen darüber nachdenken!
Das Problem mit den Fischzeichnungen ist, dass ich mich da selber gelinde gesagt nur mäßig auskenne. Es gibt da ja einen bekannten Blogger, der hier Wissen ohne Ende hat und auch von sich gibt. Sich hinstellen uns sagen, dass ein Rot Weißer Koi - Kohaku heißt ist mir da etwas zu mager. Und mit den Details, da hab ich einfach zu wenig Erfahrung und Ahnung. 

Aber über Probleme oder was ich nicht mehr so machen würde - das ist schon mal ein guter Ansatz. Da fällt mir sicher was ein! 

DANKE

lg
Roland


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Dez. 2016)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Fischzeichnungen ist, dass ich mich da selber gelinde gesagt nur mäßig auskenne. Es gibt da ja einen bekannten Blogger, der hier Wissen ohne Ende hat und auch von sich gibt.


Wissen kann man erlangen. Ich meine auch nicht ein blabla blub wo nebenbei der eine oder andere Fisch als gut bezeichnet wird. Denke Eher an. Einfache kurze Videos wo nur eine Fischfarbe geeicht wird. Ist wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach genug schöne Bilder von verschiedenen Standards zu bekommen um damit einen Film voll zu bekommen. Gibt es überhaupt ein Standardwerk nach welchem die Fische bewertet bzw. bezeichnet werden? Oder sind die Nahmen nur Erfindungen in Japanisch. Meine irgend so eine graue Form wird jetzt in japanisch Maus genannt. Ist das bei allen so das irgend einer eine Benennung prägt und dazu gibt es nix genaues?

Und warum nicht einfach ein Vidio mit Bildern vom einem Kohaku dann vieleicht einem Tanch und bei erklären das dieser rotweiße Fisch den besonderen Namen Tancho hat, es weiterhin Kohaku mit durchgehender Zeichnung gibt und mit wenigen abgesetzten Flecken und dieses immer Sonderformen des Kohaku mit eigener Benennung sind .....da kann man schon etwas machen. Ich würde schon gerne etwas mehr über die einzelnen Bezeichnungen und die Unterschiede lehrnen. Dann in der Titelzeile die verschiedenen Namen aufführen und schon wird man geklickt, wenn einer nach einem bestimmten Fisch sucht.


----------



## Zacky (22. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Roland.

Erst einmal ein Danke für dein Engagement mit den Video-Beiträgen. Ich sehe sie mir auch ganz gerne an und versuche damit meinen eigenen Wissensstand zu erweitern und zu öffnen, sehe aber bei solchen Videos auch hin & wieder das große Problem, dass es hier immer nur die rein subjektive Meinung Einzelner wiedergibt und kaum ein Blogger in der Lage ist, alles ganz objektiv zu betrachten. Vieles aus solchen Video-Blogs ist eben auch nicht die absolut eigene Erfahrung & Meinung, sondern auch die Meinung Dritter und dies wird dann in der Summe als allgemein-gültige Feststellung von Anderen angenommen und so auch weiter vertreten. Ich finde, dass durch solche Blogs eben auch eigene subjektive Meinungen - dann häufig auch Negativ-Meinungen - bei den Betrachtern als die "eine Wahrheit" manifestiert werden.

Ich finde diese Gratwanderung persönlich auch sehr schwierig und würde es auch nicht machen wollen. Meinen Respekt hast Du dennoch, dass Du diese Blogs drehst und uns zur Verfügung stellst. 

Das Thema hier an sich heißt auch "Meine Teichdoku mit Videos" und leider kam dein Teich in meinen Augen zu kurz. Du hast grundsätzlich viele Informationen rund um den Teich per Videoblog in die Welt gebracht und das ist sicher auch gut so. Ich will Dir damit auch nicht zu Nahe treten oder dein Teichwissen in Frage stellen. Also bitte diesen Post auch nicht falsch verstehen. Danke


----------



## Roland O. (22. Dez. 2016)

Hallo ihr Zwei,
danke für den Input. 

Zum Thema Fische ist sicher jede Menge an Stoff vorhanden, aber hier müsste ich nur das wiedergeben was ich selber in Büchern, Internet, Foren, ... lesen kann. Und damit hab ich so mein Problem (passt auch ein bisschen zu Zackys Beitrag) - wie gesagt, dabei fehlt mir zuviel Hintergrundwissen, genauso wie die Bedeutung japanischer Worte / Sprachbilder. Personen die da japanisch sprechen und auch in Japan viel mit Züchtern zu tun haben, sind hier ganz klar im Vorteil! Man kann natürlich ein kleines Lehrvideo über die bekanntesten Zeichnungsvarianten der Koi machen, und diese eventuell in einem Video zusammenfassen, aber viel Material bzw. viel Infos kann ich dazu nicht geben. 

Das man bei Videos/Blogs/... natürlich in erster Linie seine eigene Meinung oder Beobachtungen Preis gibt, ist irgendwie logisch. Man wird nie die einzig und alleinige Meinung oder auch das einzig alleinige Allheilmittel haben. Hier versuche ich zumindest nach Möglichkeit objektiv zu bleiben, auch wenn es oft sehr schwer fällt. Mitunter hat man eben selber schon Einiges erlebt, und bringt dies dann auch in die Videos ein! Das unser Teich heuer etwas zu kurz gekommen ist, da gebe ich dir Recht. Liegt sicher auch daran, dass heuer direkt am Teich nichts umgebaut wurde. Wenn ich jedes Jahr am Teich grob was ändere - killt mich die Regierung  Pläne gäbe es genug, aber man braucht Zeit, Geld und vor allem auch das Einverständnis seines Partners um solche Projekte umzusetzen.

Auf alle Fälle freut es mich, dass ihr mir auch überkritisches Feedback gebt, nur so kann man an sich arbeiten und auch entscheiden in welche Richtung es weiter gehen sollte! Man freut sich natürlich über positives Feedback, aber darüber kann ich nicht klagen. Umso wichtiger ist für mich auch mal ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge zu hören! 

lg
Roland


----------

